# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Chiêm ngưỡng những sản phẩm cắt bởi máy cắt Laser Fiber

## Máy cắt CNC

Máy cắt CNC được ứng dụng công nghệ Laser tiên tiến nhất thế giới mang thương hiệu EMC đang được mở rộng ra thị trường công nghiệp cơ khí. Hệ thống truyền động vô cấp tốc độ cao giúp truyền động chính xác gần như tuyệt đối. Máy cắt laser fiber có thể cắt và khoan lỗ trên hầu hết các loại vật liệu bằng kim loại.

*Phân loại máy cắt Laser:
*
Máy cắt fiber laser EMC có 2 dạng:
- Dạng bàn đơn.
- Dạng bàn đôi có cửa che.

Với hơn 10 năm trong lĩnh vực tự động CNC, với đội ngũ nhân viên giàu kinh nghiệm, năng động và nhiệt tình. Chúng tôi – EMC tự tin có thể mang đến cho quý khách hàng một giải pháp cắt CNC hoàn thiện.

*Những sản phẩm cắt bởi máy cắt CNC Laser:
*










*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:
*– Hotline: 0989 668 137.
– Email: hancatemc@gmail.com.
– Website: hancatemc.com.

----------


## SHOPDVAG

rất là đẹp

----------

Máy cắt CNC

----------


## cuongkran

Chào.
Tui có bánh này cần cắt. Cho hỏi bên bc làm đc ko?
Vật liệu inox 304
Dày 5mm (hoặc 3mm)
Báo dùm zalo 03 88 9ooo88.
Thanks.

----------


## Máy cắt CNC

Cảm ơn bác đã khen. hihi. Nếu bác quan tâm có thể đến trực tiếp showroom bên em xem cắt thử nhé.
Địa chỉ: Số 2, Lô 1 KCN Lai Xá, Kim Chung, Hoài Đức, HN.

----------


## Máy cắt CNC

> rất là đẹp


Cảm ơn bác đã khen. hihi. Nếu bác quan tâm có thể đến trực tiếp showroom bên em xem cắt thử nhé.
Địa chỉ: Số 2, Lô 1 KCN Lai Xá, Kim Chung, Hoài Đức, HN.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...#ixzz5ceDMvXsK

----------


## Máy cắt CNC

> Chào.
> Tui có bánh này cần cắt. Cho hỏi bên bc làm đc ko?
> Vật liệu inox 304
> Dày 5mm (hoặc 3mm)
> Báo dùm zalo 03 88 9ooo88.
> Thanks.


Dạ, Sản phẩm này máy bên em có thể cắt được bác nhé. Nhưng công ty em chỉ cung cấp máy chứ không nhận cắt sản phẩm. 
Hiện tại bác đang ở khu vực nào ạ? Để em giới thiệu đơn vị gia công sản phẩm gần khu vực đó cho bác ạ.

----------


## babybum

> Dạ, Sản phẩm n&#224;y m&#225;y b&#234;n em c&#243; thể cắt được b&#225;c nh&#233;. Nhưng c&#244;ng ty em chỉ cung cấp m&#225;y chứ kh&#244;ng nhận cắt sản phẩm. Hiện tại b&#225;c đang ở khu vực n&#224;o ạ? Để em giới thiệu đơn vị gia c&#244;ng sản phẩm gần khu vực đ&#243; cho b&#225;c ạ.


 Up nội dung và làm mới

----------

